# Calfs hair is falling out



## Raywood

Any ideas what's caused this ?


----------



## DoubleR

Did he have diarrhea? That would be my guess. Had the runs and it clumps on their tail. Hair falls out sometimes.
Otherwise mom might be over cleaning. Probably diarrhea.


----------



## Raywood

She's only 3 weeks old and not had the runs at all, it's right down her legs and her tail


----------



## DoubleR

Interesting! 
That's the normal locations for scours "run off".
Have you checked your herd for parasites?
Have you seen mom over cleaning?


----------



## Raywood

All the others are fine, didant notice mum over cleaning but she might be


----------



## DoubleR

Moms (especially new moms) have been known to over clean. Because it's a heifer calf id bet that's what's happening.


----------



## Raywood

Is their anything I should do or will it just sort it's self out ?


----------



## DoubleR

IF that's what's going on then it will just sort itself out.  Just watch for open sore/raw spots.
Watch to be sure no one else has anything similar going on.


----------



## cowfarmer

Weird I never seen that


----------



## Raywood

It's all grown back now and calf is thriving


----------



## DoubleR

Mama's a clean freak  lol!


----------

